# WOOD Chips in Mt.Pleasant



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I am getting 50 lbs Bags for $ 17 Apple or Cherry Chips, thought someone might need some 

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/for/1095226631.html


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Made Mistake they are not 50lbs .....as I thought....I think probly 25 sorry.
they do look good  Got both today !!


Sorry bout confusion


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Go Chips!!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol will try them out this weekend !Making a Fattie for hubby come home dinner )))


----------

